

Getting started with OpenTok's Mantis infrastructure - monvural
http://www.tokbox.com/blog/getting-started-with-mantis/

======
songzme
I'm really happy that there are APIs like OpenTok out there. If you've ever
tried implementing WebRTC video streaming yourself, getting live video set up
is quite complicated and even when you do, many users will not be able to use
it because of P2P Symmetric NAT problems.

